# liquigas 2011



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

HI... ouf in 2011, it will not be easy for liquigas .. they lost many good riders...

what do you thunk?


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have seen the list but this thread is worthless with out a link.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

lesper4 said:


> I have seen the list but this thread is worthless with out a link.


ah sorry, here we go :

they lost :* Daniele Bennati, Francesco Chicchi* , Robert Kiserlovski ,*Roman Kreuziger* Aliaksandr Kuschynski, Manuel Quinziato , Ivan Santaromita ,Brian Vandborg , Frederik Willems , Oliver Zaugg 


''rookie'' Eros Capecchi , Damiano Caruso , Mauro Da Dalto ,Vini Timothy Duggan ,Ted King , Paolo Longo-Borghini ,Alan Marangoni , Dominik Nerz , Simone Ponzi ,Christiano Salerno , Cameron Wurf


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

You left one off that list! IVAN BASSO! 2010 GIRO champion! Ivan will have a great year! He'll be ready once things heat up again.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Wicked2006 said:


> You left one off that list! IVAN BASSO! 2010 GIRO champion! Ivan will have a great year! He'll be ready once things heat up again.


ok... Ivan Basso is not in the list.. in the list there are just the new riders and those who leave... and about Basso, no Giro for him in 2011!!!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

You forgot Franco Pelizotti on your list riders come & go just like other sports part of the business. Don't worry this team had deep pool of talent other riders will take their spots.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

zamboni said:


> You forgot Franco Pelizotti on your list riders come & go just like other sports part of the business. Don't worry this team had deep pool of talent other riders will take their spots.



Franco Pelizotti is out..


----------

